# Feniex Cannon's in reverse lights



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Took a quick video of my strobes right after I got them installed. I have the Feniex Cannons installing in my reverse light bulb housing. I have them set up with 2 modes. Steady burn clear when in reverse and then mode 2 turns them on flashing dual color.

I also installed the Feniex Apollo's on my headache rack. Those are just set up for one mode as of now. Dual color flashing. I already have LED reverse lights on rack so I didn't need any more light.

These are by far brighter then most. I have Whelen Tir3's on the sides of the rack. Very noticable how much brighter the Feniex lights are.

First Vid





Vid of Strobes and Rigid D2 back up lights





I will add more vids as I get time to take them. I will get some pics and vids at night with all the lights on. The Rigid D2's a nice for back up lights. Holy bright!


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice. I've thought about amber in my reverse and headlight housings.

It shows up really well.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have clear in my headlights now. Not too bad.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Those look awesome! The amber-white looks great, and the dual mode is so clever. You installed these where the original filament bulb was, correct?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Hubjeep;1946736 said:


> Those look awesome! The amber-white looks great, and the dual mode is so clever. You installed these where the original filament bulb was, correct?


Yes, removed stock bulb then drilled out opening to 1". A little sealant and good to go


----------

